# Wie finden Sie PC Spiele-Sammlungen?



## Administrator (15. Februar 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## JACKtheRIPP0R (15. Februar 2006)

[x] Es kommt auf den Preis und die Auswahl an.

zB Gold Games 8 hat mich v. a. mit Splinter Cell 1, XIII, Rainbow Six: Raven Shield und PoP: SoT überzeugt. Und das für 20 €.   

Ansonsten kauf ich weniger Spielesammlungen.

mfg JtR


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Februar 2006)

Sicherlich ist eine fut ausgesuchte Sammlung ne feine Sache. Doch dann nur ein oder zwei billig aussehende DVDs zu haben, ist nicht so schön. Größeres Problem ist jedoch, daß die Games sich dann teilweise nicht patchen lassen oder nicht mit Mods und CO laufen. Wenn es dann extra Updates wie z.B. Gold Games bedarf, dann ist das nicht so schön. Lieber ne LodBudget Version, die in einer ordentlichen Verpackung steckt. Nur leider sehen die Billigversionen auch so von außen aus.


----------



## Phade (15. März 2006)

> Wie finden Sie PC Spiele-Sammlungen?
> [x] *Ja*, ich sammle alles!




 

[x] kommt auf Preis und Auswahl an. Wobei die letzte Spielesammlung, die ich gekauft habe, bestimmt schon 4-5 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. März 2006)

Diese Sammlungen finde ich nicht so super. Diese "Ramschboxen" mit lose rumfliegenden Datenträgern, nicht vorhandenen Anleitungen und dem Charme einer PCG-Vollversion zieren weder mein Regal, noch macht es mich stolz die einzelnen Spiele so erworben zu haben. Ich gehe da lieber auf die Jagd nach den normalen Verpackungen. Einige Händler bieten manchmal sogar noch die Spiele in den original Boxen an, statt in diesen lieblosen Budget-Hüllen diverser "eXclusiv"-Neuauflagen. Löblich sind einige Games in der Pyramide. Die kommen neuerdings in schicken Pappboxen daher. Letztens ist mir Max Payne 2 aufgefallen. Großer Karton mit schickem Cover. Hier könnte man direkt nochmal schwach werden. *g*
GTA3 sah auch schnieke aus, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob da auch Anleitungen enthalten sind.

Da ich meistens schon 40 - 60% der Games aus einer PC Spielesammlung habe, lohnt es sich für mich nicht diese Dinger zu kaufen. Wie gesagt, da gehe ich lieber nochmal auf tapfere Jagd um die fehlenden Schmuckstücke zu erwerben.

Die einzige Spielesammlung wo ich damals wirklich schwachgeworden bin, und auch gekauft habe, war "Star Trek: Federation Compilation". Enthalten war: "Starfleet Academy" + Add-On "Checkovs Lost Missions", "Star Trek Generations", "Star Trek 25th Anniversary" und "Star Trek: A Final Unity". Hat sich damals so richtig gelohnt für 30 Deutsche Mark ein Stück "Vergangenheit" zu kaufen. Zumal ich die Games bis zur Ermüdung gezockt habe, und "Starfleet Academy" im Bezug auf Atmosphäre und Missionen immernoch ein super Game ist.   

Regards, eX!


----------

